# towing help



## Mr. Mike (Oct 4, 2007)

considering buying 2002 Toyota Tundra limited small V8. Will be towing a 4,500 lb boat. 

will it do it ok?


----------



## The Maintenance Shoppe (Nov 5, 2007)

Should not be any problem.


----------



## fish2day (Apr 9, 2011)

Mr. Mike said:


> considering buying 2002 Toyota Tundra limited small V8. Will be towing a 4,500 lb boat.
> 
> will it do it ok?


I pull the same weight boat with a chevy trailblazer SUV. You should not have any problems.


----------



## Elephant-Cowboy (Aug 27, 2012)

That will work, no worries


----------

